

Let Social Shopping Site Gopher Ideas Do Your Gifting This Holiday - jalders
http://bostinnovation.com/2010/12/07/let-social-shopping-site-gopher-ideas-do-your-gifting-this-holiday/

======
sdgpv
Awesome idea -- makes sure a gift is relevant to the person you're buying for.

------
ralpert
Great new idea! Already gave me some super gift ideas.

